# Anybody know if there is a record for Blue Crab?



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

My boy was in the lead this afternoon in the fishing rodeo, for blue crab. Man is it a fat one medium body with HEAVY claws, Tommy's scale says .85, my fruit scale says 13 oz. Any info would be appreciated, biggest he has caught, especialywith a rod and reel!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

record is 1 pound 3/8 oucne, bluecrabinfo.com


----------

